# Lakers vs Mavericks - Sun 3/2



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<center><img src="http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/2761/32hb9.png"></center>


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sweet, a team with fans that only hate us instead of REALLLLLLY hate us. Should be an interesting game to see how we react to the loss. We shall see if Luke can have back to back good games.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Sweet, a team with fans that only hate us instead of REALLLLLLY hate us. Should be an interesting game to see how we react to the loss. We shall see if Luke can have back to back good games.


I highly doubt Luke will have a good game. He had his one good game in 10 games. Back to the norm now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I say Lakers win in a close one... hopefully we can rebound from that dissapointing loss to the Blazers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Eternal said:


> I highly doubt Luke will have a good game. He had his one good game in 10 games. Back to the norm now.


me too...just praying out loud


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Radman will probably be back tomorrow...So thats a good sign. I think well win by 10.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you know, luke only sucks really bad because he's already injured... if he were healthy all the time, i think he would suck slightly.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

To me this is the most important game of the season so far. Dallas made a trade to make them a contender (supposedly). They are a top team in the west. A win here would be a great statement game.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i really want pau to guard dirk

we really cant afford odom to stay away in the perimeter guarding dirk as his rebounding is vital to our success

you look at last game's stat against dallas and odom had like 5 boards.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Machine said:


> i really want pau to guard dirk
> 
> we really cant afford odom to stay away in the perimeter guarding dirk as his rebounding is vital to our success
> 
> you look at last game's stat against dallas and odom had like 5 boards.


Read my mind. Let Pau follow the sissy around the perimeter...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dirk would kill us though if Gasol guards him...

I do agree though we need Odom close to the rim to grab the rebounds for us.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Dirk would kill us though if Gasol guards him...
> 
> I do agree though we need Odom close to the rim to grab the rebounds for us.


perhaps we should go small ball and put sasha on dirk.

you know just to annoy the **** out of him and mess him up psychologically hahaha


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's duplicate a bunch of Machines, and do that to Dirk.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Pau is going to have a field day tommorow.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Unique said:


> Pau is going to have a field day tommorow.


I hope your right.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We really need to squeak this one out.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think we lose this one. My theory has always been when teams come off long winning streaks they usally drop 2 or 3 games before they jumnp start again. I've seen this pattern play out several times.

I think the team is playing very sluggishly and the Mavs will be hungry to bounce back after that Spurs loss they know they can't lose much more ground.

For us to win Odom, Gasol and Kobe would have to have outstanding games and for some reason Gasol just looks sluggish to me which I think is affecting odom's game as well as Vlad being out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're not losing two in a row. Kobe always kills Dallas, and with Pau in the lineup, it should be even easier. I think we'll surprise people tomorrow. We're at home, where we ALWAYS play Dallas well. Don't worry fellas. Dallas is NOT taking this one.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We're not losing two in a row. Kobe always kills Dallas, and with Pau in the lineup, it should be even easier. I think we'll surprise people tomorrow. We're at home, where we ALWAYS play Dallas well. Don't worry fellas. Dallas is NOT taking this one.


Antoine Wright will play 48 minutes and hold Kobe to 1/22 shooting. :raised_ey


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This promises to be a great game. I won't say anything, because the "We should win by 10 points." and "Portland is not stopping the 10-game streak." comments came back to bite us in the ***. I just hope for a better showing than on Friday... and especially not taking 27 freaking 3-pointers before realizing that the shots from outside just ain't falling. 

Here's to a good game! :cheers:

Go Lakers!


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

im ready for this game, 2 of my best friends are Mavs fans and i would really really love to rub their faces in this game..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

croco said:


> Antoine Wright will play 48 minutes and hold Kobe to 1/22 shooting. :raised_ey


naw anotoine wright is DPOY worthy he'll hold kobe to 1/50


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

croco said:


> Antoine Wright will play 48 minutes and hold Kobe to 1/22 shooting. :raised_ey


Who?


Just kidding.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> I think we lose this one. My theory has always been when teams come off long winning streaks they usally drop 2 or 3 games before they jumnp start again. I've seen this pattern play out several times.
> 
> I think the team is playing very sluggishly and the Mavs will be hungry to bounce back after that Spurs loss they know they can't lose much more ground.
> 
> For us to win Odom, Gasol and Kobe would have to have outstanding games and for some reason Gasol just looks sluggish to me which I think is affecting odom's game as well as Vlad being out.


That's actually a good observation. Hopefully Phil will make note of this like he had been with prior patterns(losing to **** teams, always losing 2nd back-to-back, etc.)


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

i have a feeling kobe might drop 60 on them again today


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

theres alot of matchup problem we need to look at
kobe on kidd? kobe on terry? 
i actually want to see kobe on howard. luke is a defensive liablity and its well magnified when he's guarding athletic guys like outlaw and howard. i'm scared cause dallas will continue to run their high iso with JHO and that could lead to another outlaw like smackdown. absurd as it might sound, luke should guard kidd and dare him to make the open jumpshot. ironic cause most teams would do that to luke :lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Machine said:


> theres alot of matchup problem we need to look at
> kobe on kidd? kobe on terry?
> i actually want to see kobe on howard. luke is a defensive liablity and its well magnified when he's guarding athletic guys like outlaw and howard. i'm scared cause dallas will continue to run their high iso with JHO and that could lead to another outlaw like smackdown. absurd as it might sound, luke should guard kidd and dare him to make the open jumpshot. ironic cause most teams would do that to luke :lol:


How about Kobe on Dirk ? He might be the best defender the Lakers can put on him.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

T minus 2 minutes.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

off topic but deng he sucks

thank god we didnt trade for him


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Luke with an airball... not looking good so well...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

haha so much for calling luke a defensive liability 2 blocks and 1 steal


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

whats wrong with avery's eyebrow?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

good pass good pass by fish


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Hahaha, Van Gundy taking shots at Memphis.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahah, JVG is the man.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dampier is a human illegal screen. HAHAH.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Dampier already has 6 rebounds.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

gotta love how hard lukes playing right now


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe and Pau playing a great two man game.

Walton impressing tonight on the defensive end. He always seems to like playing teams that run like the Suns and the Mavs.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Woooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo1!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mr. Farmar!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dick just ruined one of the best plays of the season.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah he did... what a dick!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pretty solid First quarter


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

When Walton plays like this it reminds me of his season last year. Why would Walton get my hopes up that he might play somewhat as good as last season? I fear he's only going to crush me again with unfulfilled expectations.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Cris said:


> Pretty solid First quarter


Yes. I hope their lack of bench depth is exposed in the second. 

I just hope that George doesn't go mental on us with some of that 1-11 shooting he's capable of...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I refuse to jump off the Luke Walton Bangwagon because I know he is capable of playing like he is today.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kobe with the kwame symdrome


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Get The Freaking Rebound


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

good to see devean george and his horrible ball handling skills


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

9 offensive rebounds are you ****ing kidding me?!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

outlaw, bass, and farmar three top candidate for most improved player?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> 9 offensive rebounds are you ****ing kidding me?!


yeah we're just not boxing out properly. the way theyre crashing the board they can easily be in foul trouble but we're just letting them ram us.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Machine said:


> outlaw, bass, and farmar three top candidate for most improved player?


Has Bynum not gotten injured he would have easily been in that discussion. 

Haha, they just said that on ABC


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

bynum with the interview... he doesnt sound very positive about his comeback


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

those glasses look good on phil


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hahahaha nice shot by the machine


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh My Goodness... MACHINE


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

MACHINE yeahh ha haha


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

The Machine said:


> outlaw, bass, and farmar three top candidate for most improved player?



Calderon...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Great Defense!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Machine!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man paus gotta just take strong to the hoop instead of tipping the ball out to the perimeter


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, Lakers, pull away just a little more, please!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

machine baby


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That really is what you call using the glass on Machine's shot.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

the machine!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Machine said:


> bynum with the interview... he doesnt sound very positive about his comeback


Yeah, he sounded pretty bummed out.

I'm no expert, but is there still supposed to be swelling after almost 2 months? ://


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

shame on george robbed kidd of an assist


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:rofl: nice George


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man look at fisher 

gotta love that tough guy


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

**** you german


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow just hack dampier 

he's a terrible FT shooter dont let him make that easy shot


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I wish the NBA would call lane violations


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow the lakers D making a player out of dampier


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

damn did kobe miss like 4 fts?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahaha JVG's mvp is the grizzles.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Machine said:


> damn did kobe miss like 4 fts?


he is 3/6


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Cris said:


> he is 3/6


un-kobe like...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Hahaha JVG's mvp is the grizzles.


i think he's bitter about the lakers success.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I thought we were going to pull away when it way 35-47. Damn it!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

"sllliddde in~" - avery :lol:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow let kidd take that awkward mid range shot. you know hes a pass first PG... take away his first option and he's going to take a bad shot


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah fisher gotta heat it up


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

gotta love fisher toughness and hustle


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God we're playing football out there


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

damn walton with his rodman impersonation


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We havent heard a "LUUUUKE" for a long time


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What the hell is wrong with Kobe.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man another miss FT for kobe


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What the hell is wrong with Bryant's free throw shooting.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Cris said:


> We havent heard a "LUUUUKE" for a long time


if he continues to play like this we'll hear it in no time


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man only a three point game after outplaying dallas by a wide margin


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hahaha i thought kobe was going to say "shooting FTs like ****"


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

At least Kobe admits he is shooting like crap


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

God we look terrible out there...Our D sucks. And Fish sucks the past 10 games or so...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

dampier with 4 offensive boards? come on now


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What is with this Dirk Love fest Amazing commercial. It's destroying my Pixils on my TV


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not a bad first half...but could've been so much better.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Machine said:


> dampier with 4 offensive boards? come on now


*Hubie Brown mode on*

"See, now he can do that."

*Hubie Brown mode off*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

croco said:


> *Hubie Brown mode on*
> 
> "See, now he can do that."
> 
> *Hubie Brown mode off*


Nicely put... I even heard Hubbie say that in my mind.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

we need to defensive rebound, i cant tell you how many 2nd chance points the Mavs have today


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is starting just like the first quarter


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lukey!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This feels like the Portland game with all the three pointers... damn it!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> This feels like the Portland game with all the three pointers... damn it!


Most of those shots are wide-open though, the Mavs are shooting them well, but it's not outrageous.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Mavs seem like that scrub team hanging around with hustle and offensive rebounding. We'll be OK.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i called it sasha on dirk :lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If this game doesn't display how badly we need Bynum back I don't know what game would.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We're playing like crap. 40% shooting will not win this game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Good God


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kobe's gonna get T'd up soon....


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

JVG wtf, quit jacking around about the Bynum situation.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What is wrong with Kobe


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow 3 of 10 what is this


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bryant is injured. I bet my left nut... 3-10 FTs?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Where's Farmar today? Get him in there Phil! We could use his spark.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow the Mavericks are a bunch of Chumps...We are playing our worst still only up 4? pathetic? Yes.

These Refs are terrible. Dampier having the game of his career.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

the refs missed another flagarant


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> What is wrong with Kobe


This whole team is sucking. Our D is horrendous.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I swear lamar never gets a call in his favor when it comes to charges.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

if that last non call on Dampier isnt a flagarant i dont know want one looks like, guy made no play on the ball and threw a shoulder into Kobe, ridiculous


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lakers need to play hard, the referees today are letting Dallas play hard, and Lakers are playing like the Suns.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

And why the **** does Fisher always drive, when you know he is one of the worst finishers around the rim.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

It might be hack-a-kobe in the 4th if its close with the way he is shooting them today.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Imdaman said:


> It might be hack-a-kobe in the 4th if its close with the way he is shooting them today.


No Kidding....


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Wow the Mavericks are a bunch of Chumps...We are playing our worst still only up 4? pathetic? Yes.
> 
> These Refs are terrible. Dampier having the game of his career.


Yep. Confirmed.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

another season high for an opposing player.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This game is over. WE look like ****. and the ultimate combo of worst refs are on the court.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

hopefully odom starts attacking this quarter, after that blocking call.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What is with this 3-fest.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> This game is over. WE look like ****. and the ultimate combo of worst refs are on the court.


Lol. Game is over? What's up with all the pessimistic whiners around here?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HE MADE ONE.... HE MADE ONE!

Throw a Parade!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is one horrible basketball game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HE MADE TWO.... HE MADE TWO!

Throw a CELEBRATION!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man what an ugly quarter offensively..


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

6-22 from the field that quarter.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Dampier looks like ****ing Shaq out there. We're lucky that the Mavs are also playing like crap.

So it's all down to who plays the least crappy 4th quarter.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I hope i'm wrong but I see the Mavs starting the 4th with a big run.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

When you have Dick, and Violet and the other guy, it really makes the boring. Dick and Violet should officiate high school games.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Everyone is playing like Utter crap


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe please quit complaining.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

offensive ****ing rebounds!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Even the machine looks so un-machinelike today.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bass looks like he wear lipstick with his gums being so pink.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe slowly getting his FTs to 50%.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Theonee said:


> Even the machine looks so un-machinelike today.


Machine looks like.... Sasha today.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> Machine looks like.... Sasha today.


Man, you are a negative whiny *****. Not cool.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe should stop complaining, if he wants referees respect.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Gasol is so soft, he just disappears against physical opponents.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Kobe should stop complaining, if he wants referees respect.


I love Kobe but damn, do you have to complain even when they blow the whistle.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Man, you are a negative whiny *****. Not cool.


I don't go for cool, sorry.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And again Bryant playing up until the 4th quarter and then being benched. I just don't get Phil, couldn't he rest him before?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

mr.terry meets mr.floor

thats gotta hurt...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> I don't go for cool, sorry.


But you do go for whining and complaining like a little girl?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

We can win this game, I feel like Odom can be a huge X-Factor.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I like it when he rest him at the start of the 4th.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

why does the machine keep gunning threes? pumpfake the shot, one dribble in, pullup. its not hard.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

madskillz1_99 said:


> But you do go for whining and complaining like a little girl?


Excuse me for butting in but why start something?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> But you do go for whining and complaining like a little girl?


What the hell are you talking about? 

Every comment I make is always related to a play on the floor. Sasha is playing terribly 2/7FG and 0/5 3Pt Is not "Machine" like. If there is something positive going on, expect a positive comment.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> But you do go for whining and complaining like a little girl?


cris made a good point. sasha with some horrific shot selection. he needs to move the ball around more instead of looking for his shot with a man in his face. This is very pre-machine like for sasha.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No Kobe.. No Gasol.. Phil the master is tinkering. :lol:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Imdaman said:


> Excuse me for butting in but why start something?


Because I am realizing that all you guys (not all of you) do is whine. You're so fickle and you give Lakers' fans a bad name. It's annoying.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Why the **** is Kobe and Gasol on the bench at the same time...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

luke fouled out of the game... that was my biggest concern iso play with luke on howard


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow we're getting outhustled today...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Luke has taken Sasha's mojo.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Because I am realizing that all you guys (not all of you) do is whine. You're so fickle and you give Lakers' fans a bad name. It's annoying.


Whining and Commenting on your own team are two different things. 

I have yet to mention the refs, or how the mavs are getting calls. I have mentioned that Kobe couldn't hit a FT and how Sasha has not played well.

Dont like what I say, dont read my posts. 

Back to the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wtf.. Put Gasol In.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

alright looks like kobes in attack mode

turn it up baby


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Amazing how a 12 and 10 guy can actually change the outcome of the game right now.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wtf.. Put Gasol In.


phil hears ya


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Looks like Kobe is finally turning his FT shooting around.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The Machine said:


> alright looks like kobes in attack mode
> 
> turn it up baby


:lol::lol::lol username


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Alright, momentum swing, Lets go.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> Whining and Commenting on your own team are two different things.
> 
> I have yet to mention the refs, or how the mavs are getting calls. I have mentioned that Kobe couldn't hit a FT and how Sasha has not played well.
> 
> ...


Yep. Looks like that's what I'll have to do. :cheers:

P.S. it's not all of your posts, just the whiny ones.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KDOS said:


> :lol::lol::lol username


long story :biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

5 Fouls on Dampier


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Yep. Looks like that's what I'll have to do. :cheers:
> 
> P.S. it's not all of your posts, just the whiny ones.


Fair enough. Good Day


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

dampier "i'm gonna **** you up when i come back"

kobe laughs


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

One more foul for Damp, come on Pau force it!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Kooooooooobeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Shot by Kobe


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

that would of been a dagger by odom


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

YEAHHHHHHHHHH kobe


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW sasha and fisher are really struggling as of late.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

There we go guys, keep this momentum going after the TO, for the love of all that is fair!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Sasha and Fisher combine 1-10 behind the line.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

farzadkavari said:


> Sasha and Fisher combine 1-10 behind the line.


it shouldnt discourage them to keep on shooting


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Take Sasha out, he is garbage today.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Machine said:


> it shouldnt discourage them to keep on shooting


Haha, No kidding. Particularly Sasha.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Sasha needs his engine rebuilt.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow nice block by pau


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

come on now that was a clean block


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Machine needs to be lubed.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Gonna go and punch machine on his face.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Derek Fisher, PG 25 3-11 1-4 4-4 0 5 4 1 0 0 0 11 
Lamar Odom, PF 38 2-8 0-1 1-2 3 8 1 0 2 0 3 5 
Sasha Vujacic, SG 23 2-9 0-7 1-1 1 4 1 1 0 2 3 5 
Jordan Farmar, PG 19 1-6 1-3 0-0 2 5 2 1 0 0 2 3


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lol dirk you got my vote for an oscar


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

shaping up to be a stellar finish.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Flop Much?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What a physical game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Got to love Violet Palmer reffed games


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

FLOP. Pitiful.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lets get this flop party started~!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Dirk needs to stay in LA to pursue an acting career.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow sasha you dont have to play kidd so tight like that...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kobes possessed


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

By Bye Dampier.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That foul should have been on Kidd. But Ill take it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lets get one stop come on


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wtfing terry great shot though


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damn, nice shot.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

omfg...


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

We need a stop here, that's all.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

****.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I have a bad feeling in my gut. What a thriller.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

dont let odom get fouled


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow whats with that high arcing FT


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh Kobe I Love You Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WOW! that was lucky


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Dam what a rebound by Kobe, Odom go to hell.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Mvp Mvp Mvp


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

clutch at its best


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

choke job Odom!

clutch Kobe!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Do they fould upon inbound or let them shoot the three?! This is crazy.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

stop the three pointer..


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*****es.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow dirk... awesome shot


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

****


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

what a shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Why don't you foul kidd??? Why oh why???


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

what happened to this dirk in the playoffs last year?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe take us home with a win please!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

:sigh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We need to go to work now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom is the only one with foul problems at this point.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We arent going to win this game....


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I can't go to work tomorrow with a Laker loss.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good game, playoff atmosphere indeed.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That lucky ****ing German!

@croco: agreed. A crappy game just turned out a great one .


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> Odom is the only one with foul problems at this point.


IM glad because he lost us this game...missing those 2 free throws and then...deciding not to gaurd dirk..great job odom. You know how to disapoint your own team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> We arent going to win this game....


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Machine!!!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

tha machine!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> IM glad because he lost us this game...missing those 2 free throws and then...deciding not to gaurd dirk..great job odom. You know how to disapoint your own team.


He got picked off, that wasn't his fault entirely. 

MACHINE!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Should have fouled , ****ing retards.


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Nice start!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> We arent going to win this game....


Wow. What's your problem? Where's your confidence?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I thought Nowtizki is a choker. He is saving his team big time. Great plays by him.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe said "I see you German, I see you"


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He missed one!


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Looks like a W 
go Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Thats 5 on odom


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

We hcould have easily win this game if Sasha was hitting.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow. Sasha just can't buy one. I don't blame him for shooting though. Gotta keep firing them up there.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I ****ing hate this delay I'm getting. I keep glancing at the box score and keep missing the game .


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

farzadkavari said:


> We hcould have easily win this game if Sasha was hitting.


I know. The same thing could be said in our last game against Portland.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Wow. Sasha just can't buy one. I don't blame him for shooting though. Gotta keep firing them up there.


I like your optimism, but I don't agree on this point. At one time, you should realize the shots aren't falling and look to other ways to become assertive. Especially in a close game like this. But perhaps that's just me.

1-10 does agree with my point though.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

He can't be stopped.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Dirk better not hit another three, damn it!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Are you kidding me? ****


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Lol.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He Missed!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.janeironation.5gigs.com/rnabc.html


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW please don't dirk hit another one.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man... A little too close


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well I have had my Daily Heart attack.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

amazing how kobe came back with his FT shooting

started 3 of 10 and made every single FT afterward


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

this year's playoffs are going to be insane, if the lakers/mavs or mavs/spurs matchup.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What an incredible ending. Crazy.

I'm shaking with adrenaline; what a win!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

kobe went fool in the 4th.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

sasha doing his zach randolph imiitation today

you give me the ball its never coming back 

keep this up sasha and your i'll give you a new nickname: the blackhole


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

Sasha 1/10 from 3 pt. wow terrible


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

sherako said:


> this year's playoffs are going to be insane, if the lakers/mavs or mavs/spurs matchup.


If we have Bynum I don't think the Mavs stand a chance but the Spurs is a whole different story.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We really need to address this problem...of not playing any D.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

No problem. Just like I told you guys. Next!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats, was still a good game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> Well I have had my Daily Heart attack.


Seriously..watching the Lakers makes you want to take a nap right after.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

croco said:


> Congrats, was still a good game.


yeah awesome game.

guess avery forgot to play antoine wright? :biggrin:


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't think we did to bad defensively. Rebounding was our problem today.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

The Machine said:


> sasha doing his zach randolph imiitation today
> 
> you give me the ball its never coming back
> 
> keep this up sasha and your i'll give you a new nickname: the blackhole


i thought you aren't supposed turn against your players? especially after only 1 bad game? :thinking2:

sasha's always been a black hole anyways, that's why i didn't like him before. oddly enough, i don't have a big problem with him doing what he did.. if he has open shots, he has to take them.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i thought you aren't supposed turn against your players? especially after only 1 bad game? :thinking2:


constructive critism with little sarcasm added to spice it up.

i dont use the word "suck" billion times to get the job done.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We're not losing two in a row. Kobe always kills Dallas, and with Pau in the lineup, it should be even easier. I think we'll surprise people tomorrow. We're at home, where we ALWAYS play Dallas well. Don't worry fellas. Dallas is NOT taking this one.


:biggrin:

In all seriousness, though, that was a very tough game for the Lakers, but we pulled it off. Kobe was amazing today (barring the first half free-throw debacle). Dirk just kept on making huge plays down the stretch, but luckily we were able to counter everything he did. We're back on top of the West (until San Antonio beats New Jersey later today - hopefully I'm wrong). That had such a playoff atmosphere to it. Fun, fun game to watch, but at times I thought I was seriously about to have a heart attack.

Go Lakers!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe was incredible, Pau and Odom not so good, and the bench not so good yet we still won. 

This is what troubles me the mistakes our young players made in the clutch won't beat the Spurs it just won't. they won't allow us to make tose sorta mental mistakes and get a win. 

Very odd game really Dirk and Howard played terrible most of the game and they still were right there. Gasol doesn't score a basket pass the 1st quarter until the 4th and we're still right there.

Just ann odd game. 

Kobe just refused to let us lose. This was MJ like. 

Man I'm glad we didn't trade him for a damn Deng or Gordon or whomever.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lamar doing his best to choke away the game at the end of regulation; 2 missed FTs, let's Nowitzki hit the wide open 3, then turns the ball over on a simple inbounds all in a 7 second span. 

But a W is a W.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Machine said:


> yeah awesome game.
> 
> guess avery forgot to play antoine wright? :biggrin:




The funny thing about is that Wright might have had a better chance at containing him than anyone else on the roster, but Avery just refuses to send double teams or trap someone.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

croco said:


> The funny thing about is that Wright might have had a better chance at containing him than anyone else on the roster, *but Avery just refuses to send double teams or trap someone.*


yeah that was a bit puzzling. with the way farmar, odom, sasha, and fisher were shooting the mavs should of doubled kobe and let those guys beat em from the outside.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

A crazy game, thank God...er I mean Kobe... it turned out into a W. Now I can go to sleep peacefully.

3 of the next 4 at home. Hope the Lakers can get some coushin on the top spots (2x Sactown, Clips and Raptors with Bosh sidelined for at least 1 week).

Go Lakers!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL said:


> Lamar doing his best to choke away the game at the end of regulation; 2 missed FTs, let's Nowitzki hit the wide open 3, then turns the ball over on a simple inbounds all in a 7 second span.
> 
> But a W is a W.



Shades of the Piston's game. Lamar is not a clutch player he seems to play too frantically and has no guts at the line whatsoever besides that he's a delightful player.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

croco said:


> The funny thing about is that Wright might have had a better chance at containing him than anyone else on the roster, but Avery just refuses to send double teams or trap someone.


Avery Johnson is a **** coach. He thinks he's coaching the Spurs and has Bruce Bowen on the court for him so he doesn't need to double anyone.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow what a performance by Kobe. Wish I didn't have to work today to miss the game...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I love how people are *****ing about Kobe's 27 FT attempts in the General Board. Shows that the true haters only glance at the boxscores to make their case.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im not sure how we won the game... i mean, kobe did great and all..

but pau was getting owned by dampier. 

lamar played pretty good defense on dirk (well, he had his moments), but didn't do much offensively.

the machine had a virus, yet went on a shooting spree - i think it was a trojan. i'm hoping the problem can be quarantined for the next game.

derek didn't even close out the game, because his game of late has smelled like rotten fish.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> I love how people are *****ing about Kobe's 27 FT attempts in the General Board. Shows that the true haters only glance at the boxscores to make their case.


There was only one person making a deal about it. No big deal.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kobe after the game:

"The Machine needed some new batteries. I'll bring him some tomorrow"


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Kobe after the game:
> 
> "The Machine needed some new batteries. I'll bring him some tomorrow"


:lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Machine


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe can shoot 100 times a night for all I care. As LONG as he is above 50 percent.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe can shoot 100 times a night for all I care. As LONG as he is above 50 percent.


Agreed, and... if it's within the offense like it was today.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Agreed, and... if it's within the offense like it was today.


Exactly. Not to mention no one was getting it going tonight besides Kobe. He did what he had to do to win.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I never mind Kobe going for big numberwe usually win the game when he goes off big. 

Rarely have I felt he hurt the team going for big numbers.

I'm just more concerned that anyone with alittle muscle tone getting big numbers against us at center. 

Gasol's decision to trap the pick and roll and essentially leave the lane wide open is troubling In the 4th quarter he finally covered the middle and forced Kidd to shoot that ugly jumper.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> I never mind Kobe going for big numberwe usually win the game when he goes off big.
> 
> Rarely have I felt he hurt the team going for big numbers.
> 
> ...


Yeah, he shows a little too far on the pick n' roll, especially when we have nobody to rotate over and protect the lane. And here we go back to missing Bynum again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We didn't get Gasol for his elite defense. It showed why tonight.

Once Bynum gets back, it won't matter anyway. Bynum could average 3 points a night, but if he plays defense, rebounds and blocks like he did before the injury, were going to trash anyone in the post.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

luke had a decent game tonight, especially in the first half..

maybe he's the one who actually got tired.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dime-080303



> On the other hand … Kidd spent most of the time guarding Bryant when Kobe went off for 30 of his season-high 52 points in the fourth quarter and overtime. Bryant went around Kidd at will, getting into the paint for layups and drawing fouls on Dampier and Nowitzki.
> 
> *"I see you," Bryant said to Nowitzki in both admiration and warning after Nowitzki hit a jumper in overtime. "I ain't done with you yet."
> 
> The next time Bryant got the ball, he worked his way past Kidd and into the lane for a junior skyhook over Dirk, followed by a Dikembe-esque finger wag.*


Gotta love Kobes competitiveness!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kidd trade has been bad for the Mavericks like I thought it would 

Hopefully it stays this way.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why has it been bad?

he's really improved their offense. they've only played what, 7 games with him? their losses have come on the road against the spurs, hornets, and lakers.

give them some more time before you label it a bust. i think the trade is going to be good for the mavs, but they only have a few years to get the job done.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

So far the trade was definitely not bad although it is way too early to give the trade and label. The losses against the Spurs and Lakers have been close, could have gone either way.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the trade has been good. they only had to give up devin harris. no question in my mind that kidd is better than harris, at least on the offensive end.

jason's been a big help for the mavs on offense.

mavs are going to sign tyron lue too.. he can keep up with the faster PGs better than jason.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

croco said:


> So far the trade was definitely not bad although it is way too early to give the trade and label. The losses against the Spurs and Lakers have been close, could have gone either way.


i agree. i really like the kidd trade for dallas. it was just a bad timing to see dirk and jho struggling with the shooting the last couple of games. the first quarter of play really showed what dallas could potentially do in the future. Just a little bit more jelling and the mavs would be very tough team to play.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Kidd makes Dallas offensively more diverse..Kidd can get the other guys good looks, he sets up Dampier really well, as he showed tonight.

Overall though I think it was a bad trade for dallas, just because I think Harris has a MUCH brighter futre as an individual talent than Kidd does.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

our 2nd to last game of the season will be against the spurs on a sunday... on ABC. that will be the next great game, especially if the lakers and spurs are going to battle for the #1 seed.

man oh man, that game is going to be HOT


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> our 2nd to last game of the season will be against the spurs on a sunday... on ABC. that will be the next great game, especially if the lakers and spurs are going to battle for the #1 seed.
> 
> man oh man, that game is going to be HOT


And it'll be in Los Angeles.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Remember that play in the 4th quarter where Dirk just completely flopped and they called a foul on Odom?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That looks like some tasty armpit juice


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

that dirk flop was hilarious


----------

